# Basement bedroom framing options



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

There's another option that I think you may like. I don't think the downstairs bedrooms need big closets, so a big walk in isn't necessary, but from the space it looks like the closet space in option a is perfect. But I don't like how it's set so far back into that pocket, sure it's more square footage in the bedroom but that footage wouldn't be very usable. 

That being said, I'm suggesting you combine option b and c. Put the closet doors where they are in both sketches, but split that closet in two. You'll have storage on both sides, one for the bedroom and the other side for misc items for the family, winter gear, games, toys, etc.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

I would say from a quick glance: no closet to the living area. Seasonal stuff to store can go under the stairs. And normal 24" closet in the bedroom. Have the bedroom door flush with the front of the closet doors. Then move the rear-of-the-closet wall forward or backward depending on which space you want to have more room - living room or bedroom.

B


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

Beepster said:


> I would say from a quick glance: no closet to the living area. Seasonal stuff to store can go under the stairs. And normal 24" closet in the bedroom. Have the bedroom door flush with the front of the closet doors. Then move the rear-of-the-closet wall forward or backward depending on which space you want to have more room - living room or bedroom.
> 
> B


If I understand his post correctly that hallway wall by the stairs is staying because of the electrical box, so if he moved the back closet wall forward it would put an awkward nook in the living area. It could be utilized as a bar area tho or a nice spot for a built in like cabinets or entertainment center


----------



## Mesoneer (Jan 21, 2012)

Dwillems said:


> There's another option that I think you may like. I don't think the downstairs bedrooms need big closets, so a big walk in isn't necessary, but from the space it looks like the closet space in option a is perfect. But I don't like how it's set so far back into that pocket, sure it's more square footage in the bedroom but that footage wouldn't be very usable.
> 
> That being said, I'm suggesting you combine option b and c. Put the closet doors where they are in both sketches, but split that closet in two. You'll have storage on both sides, one for the bedroom and the other side for misc items for the family, winter gear, games, toys, etc.


Thank you Dwillems, we took your suggestion and are going to combine a couple ideas. If anyone is interested I've included a final jpg of what we will be doing.

Thank you again!


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it looks great, have fun renovating.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check local AHJ, you may need a hallway to the second bedroom , not going through the first one, to meet egress to the front door- excluding the egress window; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec011.htm

Gary


----------



## Mesoneer (Jan 21, 2012)

GBR in WA said:


> Check local AHJ, you may need a hallway to the second bedroom , not going through the first one, to meet egress to the front door- excluding the egress window; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec011.htm
> 
> Gary


There is only one bedroom (the room to the right), everything else is open living space. I wish I had room for a second bedroom though.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, I misunderstood, thought there was to be two bedrooms...

Gary


----------

